# ibs-d with anxiety



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

What has been the best anxiety med anyone here as taken for their anxiety? I am looking for people who have ibs-d, I am taking Librium 1 25mg right now and it is doing ok. I have tried Lorezapam but it seemed to make me to sleepy. So just questioning others on what have they had success with.


----------



## AM Ferraris (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been taking 75 mg of amitriptyline for two years. It took me a year to get to that dose while I increased 5mg every few weeks. I take it at night. It took 12 hours to wear off enough for me to drive to work. It works well along with therapy. I have learned how to meditate and do relaxation exercises to help me calm down when I get a bout. The only problem with this medicine are two side effects I have been experiencing now(but not so much earlier) is sweating and weight gain. That is why I am reducing it to 50 mg now so that I can lose the 30 pounds I gained over the two years. The "drying" effect though helped my inflamed stomach/bowel calm down enough that I was able to enjoy a better lifestyle. It was then that I was able to focus my attention enough on learning meditation and relaxation exercises to use for a bout. Otherwise, I was too anxious and stressed out to concentrate on anything...


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

By drying effect you mean the dry mouth side effect? I thought that was a pretty good side effect myself! Only I couldn't speak very well.


----------

